# what type of preadator hunting clothes to buy ?



## AR15MAN (Oct 3, 2010)

Man is it cold today in Jamestown ND. -10 !!...! I Just cannot take the cold weather any more coyote hunting ( 51 years old ). I am missing out on a lot of good coyote hunting cause I just cannot stay on the calling stand fo 25 minuites. Question for the day... I can only afford to do this once, ha ha. What is the best predator hunting clothes Ii can buy To stay warm and still get a gun up on my shoulder to shoot a AR15 ? I seen a ad in Fur Fish Game for a hunting out fit called HYCREEK HUNTING CLOTHES. ahout $300.00. heavy duty with 7 pc layering system. Does any one have these that you can share a review on ? Cabelas has a nice suit that has coyote fur on the hood of coat, suit runs about $500.00 I think. What about a 500.00 snowmobile suit ? Also any other brands or ideas considered. Bad thing alot of these heavy duty clothes do not come in white but I guess i can put on the white cover ups. thanks. Marty


----------



## Snowgooser (Mar 28, 2008)

First off get yourself really good long underwear. I wear Helly Hanson, not sure what its called but it is fleece inside. Up here they are about $120 for a body suit. I have looked several times at white suits and I now wear a pair of Cabelas Guidewear insulated bibs. A wool turtle neck and a fleece hoodie. If its really cold I will wear my insulated waterfowl jacket. I then where a white cover suit over all that. This is what I wear down to -45 and I stay warm. I wear insulated wool mitts and Marino sheep wool socks. You need to layer as opposed to buying one super suit, in my opinion.


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

I wear a layer of poly pro that were issued to me from the army. Over that, I have my Key Polar kings. Over that, I have some over-whites I get from Sportsman's Guide. They are military surplus and are hit and miss what they have. I got lucky and ordered four snow ponchos for $19. I made a pair of pants out of them and have one as a top I wear.

Boots are the mickey mouse black army extreme cold weather boots. I also wear the army extreme cold weather mittens. They have the fuzzy backs to them. I can where my nomex gloves inside and they are easy on/off for working actions and game calls.

It's as much about layers as it is anything else. Especially to be able to open it all up so you don't over heat and sweat. That will get you wet from the inside out and then you may as well go home.

I got my polar kings on sale for like $40 for the coat and $50 for the bibs. the white bunnie boots are rated for a little bit colder, but they are almost twice the price. I got the black mickey mouse boots for $30. The white bunnie boots are like $60-70. Best things out right now for all I am concerned. I have taken them out of my trunk and put them on when it's -20 and my feet are nice and warm in no time. I were normal tube socks with them.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Under Armour and Carhartts.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Cabelas- ... white+camo

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Cabelas- ... white+camo


----------



## utahhunter123 (Feb 19, 2007)

im 47 and i too get cold easly. i also use the cabelas snow camo top and bottom.under this i tee shirt with extra pockets sewn on front and back for hand wormers then a swear shirt over this. under my pants i were sweet pants again with pockets. this works well for me 
i would be interested if there is a better combonation to try
Rob


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

best place to put any heat source is going to be inner thighs and under your arms. It will warm the blood faster going to and from the core better.


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

absolute # 1 mistake is wearing anything cotton next to your skin,including socks and underwaer. regular t-shirts and those white,dimpled long johns are a recipe for getting cold. cotton absorbs moisure and it stays that way :wink: spend some $$ on a good set of long underwear(longjohns and shirt)and 1/2 the battle will be won. also, spray your feet with anti-persperent before putting on your socks :wink: :wink: .it works, trust me


----------



## fullmetalone (Jul 12, 2009)

i've hunted in the coldest -25 in january, in nothing but regular old long johns, some sweapants, jeans, and for a coat i wore my cheap 50.00$ remingtion coat i bought from Wal-Mart. Over top of all of these, i wore my thin natural gear snow camo stuff. I put those cheap hand warmers in my gloves and boots. I don't see the point in spending tons of money on this stuff when i can wear some cheap layers, with decent camo, and hunt for hours in the coldest ND has to offer.


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

you must not sweat?????.. or sit very long??


----------



## fullmetalone (Jul 12, 2009)

i do sweat! and i stay on stands longer than most, hour and 1/2? The one stand we went through knee high snow without snowshoes, for about 500 yds, sat there for a couple hours, then left. I was plenty sweaty, but never got cold...


----------



## ndgooseslayer (Jul 26, 2007)

To me it seems to be about layers and staying dry. Two weekends ago I got my jacket and pants wet and pretty much froze my azz off becasue my pants were froze stiff from sitting in the snow. Last weekend we were in the Montpilier and I dressed alittle better and it made a huge difference. My base layer was the coldweather (not UnderArmour, but same material) stuff from my old football days, then I had fleece pant and goretex pants, and on top i wore a fleece jacket under the outershell of my waterfowl parka. Snow camo cover suit on top of all of it. Saturday morn was well below 0 w/ a 25 mph wind and I was pretty comfortable. I've heard alot of good things about the Kings Camo as far as wind resistance and waterproofness goes. I think the misses bought me some for x-mas so I might have a report in a couple weeks.


----------



## fullmetalone (Jul 12, 2009)

i agree, layer up, and you'll be good...


----------



## SaberX01 (Sep 25, 2009)

Having spent more than my fair share of time doing exercises in Northern Norway, I learned a few things about the cold and how to deal with extreme cold weather. You can go cheap, but plan on going home if things get real bad 

My Vote: Layers + reasonable quality gear.

First, no cotten at all, anywhere. Your two worst enemy's are moisture and wind against your skin. Cotten is a major spong = No No for foul weather.

With hunting, especially when stealth v.s. agility of concern, one has to make a few consessions. Gore-Tex is good stuff, it does what it's intended to do, but its not very quiet.

Here's my extreme foul weather setup:

Footwear: High quality climbing boots, boots with Aveolite Liners, not tight, and heavy wool socks.
Suggestions: Scarpa Invernos or One Sport Everest. I use Scarpa's.

Over Boots: For extreme cold if you need, you can use overboots, something like K2's or Outdoor Research Brooks Rangers

Socks: Heavy Wool socks with a pair of smooth thin wool (nylon or Capilene also works) to be worn next to the skin

Underwear: Polypro or Capilene, wear two sets if need be. Get light weight material.

Second Layer: Wool Pants / Shirt. I wear Woolrich bibs and 100% wool long sleve shirt.

Third Layer: (as your going for quiet, we need a wind break without using Gore-Tex) lightweight windbreaker pants & jacket. No need to get fancy, just something windproof.

Outer Layer: Any foul weather fleece / wool hunting suits combo, color that suits your needs of course, one with a hood setup, as you loose allot of heat from your neck and head.

Heard Gear: In extreme cold, I use a full face stocking wool / fleece cap. At a mimimum, I always have the standard cap on.

Gloves: Light weight inner wool gloves, with Heavy Wool mitten outters, the heavier the better for outer mittens.

Stand Cussion: I take a light non-noisy boat seat with me. If your backside gets cold, you wont be out there long.

Just my two cents, but I can be up up in the mountains all day in the coldest conditions here in Montana, and also dress down if things change. It's lightweight, flexable, breathable, agile and most of all, warm


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

Good stuff Saber...I actually ordered my first Capilene top today, along with a Smartwool merino wool top. I love merino wool as a baselayer, can't wait to see how that capilene compares. Read good things about it. I was out bow hunting tonight, walking around in that deep snow, a guy works up a sweat pretty quick. Same with coyote hunting, lots of walking. So I figured I'd invest in some better baselayer tops and see how they do.

FYI to all, I've been wearing Cabelas Wooltimate a lot lately, bow hunting in this cold weather. It is great stuff, and it's on a hell of a sale right now. Check it out.


----------



## AR15MAN (Oct 3, 2010)

Thanks for all the good ideas. it sounds like i need to layer up. marty


----------



## dynarider68 (Mar 18, 2007)

well to start off I have underamour cold gear top and bottom...no shortie pants..then I go with cotton long johns over my underarmour bottoms, put on a long sleeve tee shirt over my underarmour top then put on a pull over sweatshirt (no hood)..I put on merino wool socks..put those stick on toe warms on the top and bottom of my toes..then I put on my cabelas natural gear bib and coat...have sat for 30 mins in -20 deg and wasnt hot but I was comfortable...I think buying warm clothing is like buying a great scope for your rifle...you wouldnt put a $10 scope on your $700 rifle...the same goes with your body..spend some money and get the good stuff..


----------

